# What protects wall with multifuel stove?



## mel o (23 Aug 2010)

We're having a multifuel stove installed in the corner of our kitchen and wonder what goes on the wall behind the stove to protect the wall from the heat? I don't want to put tiles on the wall because we have no tiles in the kitchen and I think it would look funny. The builder was talking about cement particle board but I think it would look a bit rough and ready. Has anyone any suggestions?


----------



## computerman (24 Aug 2010)

I have been ondering the same thing myself.  Also how near to the wall should the stove be?


----------



## mel o (26 Aug 2010)

Computerman, the manual that came with my stove has instructions about how far from the wall the stove should be. What stove did you go for? We have an Orlando single door (chosen by the builder but it looks the part anyway!). A guy came out to me yesterday to measure up for granite for the hearth and he mentioned 20mm stucco? is what should go on the wall.  I could have the name wrong. It didn't sound hectic to me, he said it's like fake bricks or something. Sounds gank to me. I need to hurry up and make a decision cos the hearth is coming next Wed and the stove will be intalled on Thursday. Yipee!!! We have about 3 years worth of wood stored in our back garden so I'm looking forward to low gas bills this winter.


----------



## joeo (26 Aug 2010)

We have a small Stanley stove, it sits roughly 6 inches from the wall.  We did nothing to the wall, just re-plastered and painted it.  It looks nice, although there are a few cracks beginning to form on the wall now. Not sure what is causing the cracks but I'd guess that the plastering job wasn't so good.


----------



## mel o (26 Aug 2010)

Thanks Joe, yours is probably further away from the wall than ours is going to be, or maybe those cracks are from the heat of the stove?


----------



## joeo (2 Sep 2010)

I'm not sure what's caused the cracks mel o but I wouldn't be surprised if the heat was to blame.  
What did you decide to do in the end?


----------



## mel o (3 Sep 2010)

The hearth only went down yesterday cos the granite man was messing me around a lot, so the builder is coming next week to put in the flue etc for the stove. My neighbour got stuff for behind her stover from Buckley's fireplace on Malahide road so I think I'll get the same. It looks like the corrugated inside of a cardboard box only thicker and you paint it the colour of your wall. It looks ok. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## fmc (8 Sep 2010)

Hi lads the boards mel is taslking about are vermiculite boards known better as a brand name of skamolex (like hoover is to vacum cleaners) they use this material inside some stoves. the only downside to it is the edges need some sort of frame around it as they are a bit rough. It can take any amount of heat but can break easily is hit hard enough. it looks like an mdf board and can be got in ridges like above or brick effect.


----------

